# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκουπάκι Lervia KH 280

## panesera

Εχω το συγκεκριμένο σκουπάκι και προχτές που πήγα να το δουλέψω ακουσα ενά τσαφ και ενα συνεχιζόμενο θόρυβο.

Το άνοιξα και είδα ότι έχει σπάσει η φτερωτή του μήπως έχετε καμμιά ιδέα που μπορώ να βρω γιατί η δικιά του έγινε χαρτοπόλεμος !!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν θα βρεις , άντε το πολύ πολύ την 6v μπαταρία και κανένα φίλτρο . Γιατί να σπάσει η φτερωτή , το δούλεψες χωρίς τοποθετημένο το φίλτρο? , δείξε την κατάσταση της φτερωτής

----------


## xsterg

παμε για νεο σκουπακι!

----------


## panesera

IMG_20220207_201559.jpgαυτό είναι ότι απέμεινε από τη φτερωτή
IMG_20220207_201616.jpgκαι αυτό είναι το moter που κούμπωνε

----------

mikemtb73 (11-02-22)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.ezvacuum.com/eureka-sani...fan-27165.html
7 πτερύγια , αλλά δεν αναφέρει διαστάσεις , τιμή "τζάμπα" για όσους έχουν συναισθηματικές αξίες.

----------


## panesera

> https://www.ezvacuum.com/eureka-sani...fan-27165.html
> 7 πτερύγια , αλλά δεν αναφέρει διαστάσεις , τιμή "τζάμπα" για όσους έχουν συναισθηματικές αξίες.



Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Σεραφείμ,
αγόρασε κόλλα Araldite δύο συστατικών, βάλε και στις δύο επιφάνειες των τριών τεμαχίων της φτερωτής, αφού αναμείξεις  ίσες ποσότητες των συστατικών της κόλλας,
συγκράτησε με κάποιο τρόπο τα τρία τεμάχια ενωμένα έτσι που να μην αφήνουν το παραμικρό περιθώριο στραβής επικόλλησης, κι άφησε τη κολλημένη φτερωτή 24 ώρες
να στεγνώσει.
Στο εικοσιτετράωρο θα τη πάρεις πιο γερή απ΄ ότι όταν κατασκευάστηκε.
Το ΄χω δοκιμάσει σε φτερωτή απορροφητήρα πριν πολλά χρόνια.
Αν το πλαστικό της δικής σου φτερωτής δεν έχει γίνει τόσο εύθραυστο ώστε να τρίβεται (αυτό το δοκιμάζεις με το χέρι) και δεν λείπει κανένα έστω μικρό τεμάχιο της φτερωτής,
είναι αρκετά πιθανό ν΄ επιτευχθεί ισχυρή συγκράτηση των τριών μερών του ώστε ν΄ επαναχρησιμοποιηθεί ως καινουργής.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## panesera

Φίλε Δημητρη 
απ ότι βλέπω μένουμε και στην ίδια περιοχή (!).
Σε ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες σου αλλά σκοντάφτει στο ότι όλα έγιναν θρύψαλα και φυσικά όπως κατάλαβες το πλαστικό του έγινε σαν χαρτοταινεία οπότε μάλλον δεν υπάρχει λύση ως προς τη συναρμολόγηση-κόλληση.

----------

